# My straw bale garden



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I stayed small..maybe a little too small...just to experiment with it. I've been very pleased with It! It's pretty low maintenance. It just needs watering every couple of days or so, if it doesn't rain. If things keep progressing, I will definitely do it again next year on a bigger scale I planted tomatoes, African blue basil, rosemary, marigolds, cucumber, squash and zucchini. The hot peppers my son planted in the container


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I take it that nobody told you that come late fall those bails will be laden with grubs. They won't be grubs come next season if you don't address it.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Nice looking garden!


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

krackin said:


> I take it that nobody told you that come late fall those bails will be laden with grubs. They won't be grubs come next season if you don't address it.


Okay, I'll bite. What kind of grubs? And, no, there wasn't any mention of them in any of the articles I read.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Do a little DD. Start with white grubs.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

krackin said:


> Do a little DD. Start with white grubs.


Really? Okay, sunshine, I'm right on it lol. I was researching when I asked the question. I love it when folks show up, act knowledgeable and then crawl up on their high horse when asked to help. DD, indeed  the garden has been a fun experience for the kids and me. I imagine we will battle the grubs of doom together lol


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Guess what big boy. It isn't up to me to supply your education. You are posting on the internet. Try to use it to further your education in lieu of expecting easy answers. If you fail that, go upstairs and ask mom.


----------



## DoubleAcre (Dec 15, 2014)

While trying to pretend everyone on the internet is polite and helpful, I tried looking for strawbales being associated with grubs. Barely found anything about it except someone with that problem but did not now how the grubs got there and everyone trying to help never had that problem with their multiple strawbale gardens. They were able to treat the bales and clear up the grubs. Found a lot of people having great success with using strawbales. The biggest danger I read about was not knowing where your straw comes from and if it will contain pesticides and damage your results. Definitely researching about using strawbales did not give me any inclination that I should be researching grubs. I'd be curious if any has some good input on how strawbales may or may not attract grubs.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Lmao you really are special, aren't you? Sorry I didn't bend over for the spanking you were trying to give me, snowflake. Seems like I'm not the only one here who needs to do a little DD. don't you have some whippersnappers you need to be chasing off your lawn?


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Didn't realize I was a snowflake. Isn't that a term of endearment with you folks? NBone the less, I don't need it. Trot along now and let me know how you fair next spring. We old forkers get mighty bored with you young slapnuts.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

DoubleAcre said:


> While trying to pretend everyone on the internet is polite and helpful, I tried looking for strawbales being associated with grubs. Barely found anything about it except someone with that problem but did not now how the grubs got there and everyone trying to help never had that problem with their multiple strawbale gardens. They were able to treat the bales and clear up the grubs. Found a lot of people having great success with using strawbales. The biggest danger I read about was not knowing where your straw comes from and if it will contain pesticides and damage your results. Definitely researching about using strawbales did not give me any inclination that I should be researching grubs. I'd be curious if any has some good input on how strawbales may or may not attract grubs.


That was exactly my results as well. From what I found, I don't think they would be a problems since I just put the bales in a couple of months ago, and the eggs the grubs would come from are probably already in the ground. There isn't a big grub problem here. Well, at least that's what my mom said


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

krackin said:


> Didn't realize I was a snowflake. Isn't that a term of endearment with you folks? NBone the less, I don't need it. Trot along now and let me know how you fair next spring. We old forkers get mighty bored with you young slapnuts.


Well be sure and let me know your new identity, Mr Troll, so I can give you an update I suspect the bales will be good and composted in the back corner of the yard by next spring. Any grubs will make a tasty treat for whatever critter comes along. I think it's real sweet that you are so concerned about grubs in my garden


----------



## RichNC (Aug 22, 2014)

I think you and your kids have done a great job Ms. Rkintn, beautiful garden you should be proud


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

RichNC said:


> I think you and your kids have done a great job Ms. Rkintn, beautiful garden you should be proud


Thank you, Mr. Rich


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it's awesome that you're growing stuff on your own land.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

I also put in straw bales this year. For several years I've experimented on a small scale. Biggest was a 6 bale strawberry garden. Did great the first year, strawberries spread and did better the 2nd year in the same (albeit mushier) bales. This year I have bush beans, zucchini, yellow squash, baby watermelons, okra, eggplant and peppers. So far, all are doing well.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Rhonda, I tried the straw bales about 4 years ago and the first year it was great. (And NO grubs) My only problem here was that we had a really snowy, wet, long winter and it totally rotted the bales by the next Spring. They turned into good compost though.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

mzgarden said:


> I also put in straw bales this year. For several years I've experimented on a small scale. Biggest was a 6 bale strawberry garden. Did great the first year, strawberries spread and did better the 2nd year in the same (albeit mushier) bales. This year I have bush beans, zucchini, yellow squash, baby watermelons, okra, eggplant and peppers. So far, all are doing well.


Oh! So you reused your bales? How interesting! I thought they were kind of a one and done deal. Do you fertilize throughout the growing season? Some say yes some say no. I have been using an Epsom salt solution to help boost the magnesium for my plants. So far, so good!


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

rkintn said:


> Oh! So you reused your bales? How interesting! I thought they were kind of a one and done deal. Do you fertilize throughout the growing season? Some say yes some say no. I have been using an Epsom salt solution to help boost the magnesium for my plants. So far, so good!


The strawberry garden was the only one so far I had reused and that was more because the strawberries grew and replanted themselves and the next Spring, they came roaring back so I let them go. I am on a FB SBG page and reusing the bales appears to be quite common. In fact, many report they used the bales for 2 years and then when they had broken down in shape, they continued to use the straw for growing potatoes for a 3rd year. I expect to use mine at least two years.

Here's a couple pics. The strawberry bed was made from original strawberry SBG. I just built the raised bed, moved the 2 year old straw with strawberries into it and 2 more years later, it's going strong. The trellis is for summer squashes, cucumbers, baby watermelons and one lone tomato experiment. Having them up off the ground in bales and climbing a trellis makes it so much easier to check under the leaves for the dreaded squash bug eggs. A couple more pics of other stuff. So far, so good. (ps, no tomatoes in bales because I have 35+ full sized plants so they're in the ground


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

That is fantastic! Thank you so much for sharing! I'm off to find the Facebook group


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

COSunflower said:


> Rhonda, I tried the straw bales about 4 years ago and the first year it was great. (And NO grubs) My only problem here was that we had a really snowy, wet, long winter and it totally rotted the bales by the next Spring. They turned into good compost though.


See I wondered about that. Someone down block has about six bales they've planted. Kinda day excited to watch and earn along with them. Unfortunately they will have deer problems because of a lack of a fence but maybe they have it figured out.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I joined a couple of straw bale gardening groups on Facebook. There is a TON of info there!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts to here.
my guts jerked a little after the first half dozen posts.
I like it when someone who I will wager, never tried bale planting can jump in and make a general statement like that just to cause strife.

I have tried bale planting, no grubs..

if life gives you lemons, make lemonade.
if you get grubs under your bales, use them for fishing..


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I just let my chickens tear up the remaining bales - they take care of any grubs.  I would use straw bales again here except the cost is too high. I paid $5 a bale last winter for my goats.


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Great job Rhonda! I tried it last year but not nearly as succesful as yours! Bales dissintergrated fairly fast, but I never saw any grubs, as with most things it's probably just a regional thing.

Wish you were closer, I get dozens of free bales every Fall.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

DKWunlimited said:


> Great job Rhonda! I tried it last year but not nearly as succesful as yours! Bales dissintergrated fairly fast, but I never saw any grubs, as with most things it's probably just a regional thing.
> 
> Wish you were closer, I get dozens of free bales every Fall.


Thank you! That would be awesome as I'm planning on much bigger next year


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I did the strawbale thing too...worked great!

Unfortunately, mice were attracted to the straw and set up housekeeping. I didn't realize it until the copperhead snakes showed up and set up housekeeping in my garden because of the plentiful food (mice). One day I discovered a mess of some of the biggest "worms" I have ever seen... "um, nope, them's not worms"..they were brand-new baby copperheads. I had almost picked one up before realizing my mistake.

Dunno about the killer grubs, but watch out for the killer worms, lol.


.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

CajunSunshine said:


> I did the strawbale thing too...worked great!
> 
> Unfortunately, mice were attracted to the straw and set up housekeeping. I didn't realize it until the copperhead snakes showed up and set up housekeeping in my garden because of the plentiful food (mice). One day I discovered a mess of some of the biggest "worms" I have ever seen... "um, nope, them's not worms"..they were brand-new baby copperheads. I had almost picked one up before realizing my mistake.
> 
> ...


 I will definitely watch out for killer worms!!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I didn't realize the extent of the mice/snake population explosion until after I dismantled the spent bales to use for mulch. They were riddled with mouse and rat tunnels, nesting areas, etc. It looked like an apartment complex! (There were a total of 30 or so bales.)


.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife has used straw bales for the last 4-5 years. Usually a dozen bales a year along our garden. Here is what we can tell you and some of it you may already know-
Straw bales require a lot of water. The farther south you go the more they need, and at some point the climate just may be too hot to effectively use them. She waters daily, soaking them a for some time after water has been running out of the sides.
She adds nitrogen right after I bring them home and before planting. Either from the store or last years chicken biscuits and a little mulch from the compost bin. Yes, know where your bales came from and get them outside for a few weeks or a month to begin "seasoning" so to speak. Ours come from a local farmer down the road so we know what was done to them.
We've used them for melons, tomatoes, peppers. We usually get two years from them before they go into the chicken house for bedding or composted. As long as they hold together they are good.
We've had a few mice and a snake or two set up a rest stop in or under the bales, but none of them ever caused damage.
The biggest benefit I've seen is being able to grow off the ground and preventing rabbits from eating your starts. I'd say this falls into the same category as container gardening.
The negatives for us has been the need to keep up frequent watering. We keep a moisture meter handy and a weekend away or a few really hot days will sap the water and stress the plants.

Just a brief side note- when someone responds in a manner as an earlier poster did to your thread, ie "Has anyone ever been to Gatlinburg" and they respond with "I have and you won't like it and if your too lazy to figure it I out I won't tell you why" it has nothing to do with the OP. Best to report/block them and let them deal with whatever issues they suffer with alone.


----------

